# Bird of Prey ID



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Driving to work today mid morning when I saw what I thought was a Heron flying but when I got closer it was some kind of Bird of prey .Looking up at it: Very large, brown under its wings with a broad white stripe under each wing and the ends of its wing looked like fingers Anyone have any ideas what it could be ? Someone else spotted this bird last week about 2 miles from where I saw it


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

Where abouts in Lancashire did you see the bird? It sounds like a common buzzard or a redtailed buzzard. Try Googling these names. My avatar is a redtail.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mmm, probably a common buzzard I'd say. They are now very common in the UK, & in some areas are more common than the kestrel. Beautiful birds they are! I love the cry of a common buzzard.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

It was in Lathom. The end of its wings looked different than the photos . If you spread your fingers out they looked like your fingers.Ive seen buzzards in Southport but they are always soaring high so cant compare it with them.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

what shape was the tail?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mmm not sure Possibly wedge shaped


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

Sounds like a buzzard to me too, see quite a lot round here now and we had a nesting pair at work last year.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Are Buzzards very large?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Mmm not sure Possibly wedge shaped


Squared off or rounded at the end?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Not 100% but I think squared. I was driving at the time so to save driving into a ditch or have the big tractor rear end me I only really noticed size, colour and wings :lol2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

like these?

Royalty-free Stock Photo Image: Buzzard silhouettes | iStockphoto.com

was it like this?
Red kites, the UKs most beautiful bird of prey, their lifestyle, history, photographs, and the very latest numbers from all around the UK
or like this?
Common Buzzard, Buteo buteo


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for that. I do believe it was a common Buzzard as the underside of its wings were brown with a white band anthe tips of its wings like fingers. This bird was quite big and it was soaring above a copse of trees were Rooks nest, and they didnt look to impressed by its presence


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Shell,

Common Buzzards are pretty big. I'm not suprised the rooks weren't impressed by the buzzard being so close to their rookery. Many birds will mob a raptor or owl if it comes too close.


----------

